# HOW TO RECRUIT THE RIGHT PERSON FOR THE JOB?



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Put about 100 bricks in some particular order in a closed room with an open window.

Then send 2 or 3 candidates in the room and close the door.

Leave them alone and come back after 6 hours and then analyze the situation.

If they are counting the bricks.
Put them in the accounts department.

If they are recounting them..
Put them in auditing.

If they have messed up the whole place with the bricks.
Put them in engineering.

If they are arranging the bricks in some strange order. 
Put them in planning.

If they are throwing the bricks at each other.
Put them in operations.

If they are sleeping.
Put them in security.

If they have broken the bricks into pieces.
Put them in information technology.

If they are sitting idle.
Put them in human resources.

If they say they have tried different combinations, yet not a brick has been moved. 
Put them in sales.

If they have already left for the day.
Put them in marketing.

If they are staring out of the window. 
Put them on strategic planning.

And then last but not least. If they are talking to each other and not a single brick has been moved. 
Congratulate them and put them in top management.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Tee Hee. Can't beat a bit of management bashing for a giggle. :twisted: :lol:


----------

